# The "B" Word Part II



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

So I've got an old (80's production) Bachmann SD40-2. You know, the one with that stupid blinky light on top that I actually like. 
It's been a really good runner and will creep with the best of them but last year it started bogging down and then stopped altogether with a puff of smoke. Yes, the motor melted down. 

I tried finding the website for Helix Humper motors but was unsuccessful. Does anyone have any experience with remotoring their Botchmann stuff and could you please post some links? Or can you give me any advice at all? 

Thanks!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Does the old motor look like the new ones?
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=66_70_120


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Similar but no flywheels. Prolly easier to just replace the whole thing, eh? Or give it up altogether as I focus primarily on HO scale anyway. 

Would like to get it going at any rate as my boy likes the N scale stuff for a change of pace....


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Most of the Bachmann motors are basically the same. The flywheel can be removed I would think. Do you have a pics of your engine with the shell off? I think for 28 bucks a new motor and trucks is worth it, if the engine has sentimental value. It it was just an old cheapy a new one might be easier, lol.


----------

